# Most profit in a day?



## DannytreeLLC (Oct 3, 2020)

Had my best profit day on Thursday. After all expenses and paying my tree jockeys I cleared $11,670. Before this, my best profit day was literally half that. Now, every day isn’t like that- wish it was. But sometimes you get one of those days and man it feels great


----------



## Del_ (Oct 3, 2020)

That's about normal.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 4, 2020)

Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## gorman (Oct 4, 2020)

I’d be sneaking some guitars off reverb if I was making that money. Hell, I’d rent a ghost apartment to have them delivered to so my wife wouldn’t find out.


----------



## capetrees (Oct 4, 2020)

DannytreeLLC said:


> Had my best profit day on Thursday. After all expenses and paying my tree jockeys I cleared $11,670. Before this, my best profit day was literally half that. Now, every day isn’t like that- wish it was. But sometimes you get one of those days and man it feels great


25 years old, $11K a day but average is around $5K.

a day

every day 

and half sundays too.


----------



## capetrees (Oct 4, 2020)

theres a guy in here that posts pics of his jobs and equipment almost every day. I'd wonder what he makes average a day and then compare to what your equipment is and what you do all day. 

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## gorman (Oct 4, 2020)

Best I’ve done is about 4.5k and that’s one crew. Also, that’s gross not net. Net is roughly half.


----------



## Dillweed (Oct 4, 2020)

I have a small tree business, three employees, revenue about $300K a year . After labor, insurance, comp, repairs, maintenance, storage, rent, utilities, taxes, depreciation, advertising, and a bunch of other crap my accountant tells me about, and accountant fees, I profit $25,000, with no payroll for myself.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 4, 2020)

Yeah, Danny’s getting all the gravy.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 4, 2020)

Think you may need to look at his labor costs. Does he pay all those overhead costs that @Dillweed pays.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 4, 2020)

The best feeling comes from knowing that I do the hardest jobs, the things that scare others away, day after day, job after job. And for a reasonable price (without cheating myself). And my phone keeps ringing for more. Anything else is just ******** on the internet.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 4, 2020)

I can not answer this thread, and seeing what some are saying, you would not believe what we do,,but then again, we don't do residential,, 
Jeff
It was a beautiful Sunday!


----------



## DannytreeLLC (Oct 4, 2020)

The real money is in line clearance. Yes other areas have higher margins, but for consistency and contracts that are several weeks, line clearance


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 4, 2020)

We do not do any line clearance,,just saying.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 4, 2020)

Kenworth, baby. Coming hard.Just saying.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Oct 4, 2020)

DannytreeLLC said:


> Had my best profit day on Thursday. After all expenses and paying my tree jockeys I cleared $11,670. Before this, my best profit day was literally half that. Now, every day isn’t like that- wish it was. But sometimes you get one of those days and man it feels great



A few days this year around 6k. One did not include a crane.

I'm interested in the details of a 12k day. Did you use multiple crews or stacked a few nice jobs? How many men and what equipment did you use?

Most days my 3-4 man crew makes 2-3k. I'm actually doing better per day out here in rural PA than when I was in Los Angeles. 

Congrats on the awesome day!


----------



## gorman (Oct 5, 2020)

tree MDS said:


> Kenworth, baby. Coming hard.Just saying.
> View attachment 859383
> 
> View attachment 859382



Why’d you put the pusher axle in the middle rather than the rear? You’d have a better turn with it in the rear.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 5, 2020)

gorman said:


> Why’d you put the pusher axle in the middle rather than the rear? You’d have a better turn with it in the rear.



I wanted the body to be relatively flush with the back so as to not jackknife my chipper, trailers, etc, so that’s what Southco recommended. Tailswing is another thing to consider when towing (don’t want it to be like a school bus). Not sure how strong the hitch would be with that much frame sticking out past the wheels either. I think the hinge-point is stronger this way too. I guess you can’t have it all.


----------



## DannytreeLLC (Oct 5, 2020)

Huge line clearance project, we worked around 14-15 hours. Also included one side project where A residential nearby had us clear some trees. We subcontracted with two services to provide chipping and hauling, as well as an additional climbing crew. Plus my guys. With the recent storms, the utilities around here have been increasing their guidelines on distance maintained between lines and forest encroachment. We serve the suburban/ semi rural areas outside Kansas City


----------



## DSW (Oct 5, 2020)

I try to never profit more than a hundred or two. I don't wanna develop a complex or anything.


----------



## DannytreeLLC (Oct 5, 2020)

$200 a day is not even $50k a year


----------



## DSW (Oct 5, 2020)

Hundred or two hundred, thousand.

I still got bills like the next guy.


----------



## ATH (Oct 6, 2020)

$50k per year *profit* is pretty good for a small operation.


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Oct 8, 2020)

Truck looks good mds, Are you gonna have a loader attached to it? Or just load it with your other machines?


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 9, 2020)

One of these but with a bypass tree style grapple. This one is a 25’ body, mine will be 20’ with a one piece chip top that’s removable with the loader. Hopefully be here within a week or so. The MDS is almost excited. He’s tired though, this one kicked his ass.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 11, 2020)

Local guy with a huge truck crane did 9k earlier this year on a water front oak with no access. He was the only tree guy around that had enough reach to pick it. And even then they had to bomb some of the backside leads into the water and drag them to shore to pick them. Took like 10 hours. This is in northeast Ohio, so not exactly setting the bar for tree prices around here.


----------



## capetrees (Oct 11, 2020)

epicklein22 said:


> Local guy with a huge truck crane did 9k earlier this year on a water front oak with no access. He was the only tree guy around that had enough reach to pick it. And even then they had to bomb some of the backside leads into the water and drag them to shore to pick them. Took like 10 hours. This is in northeast Ohio, so not exactly setting the bar for tree prices around here.


Money seems to be no object for some, whatsoever.

I was getting some steel for a project of my own and speaking with the guy that owns the welding shop. He told me he had to make brackets to hold up a tree that was being transported to a property and had no place for tie downs or wire bracing, had to be steel stanchions because it was all beach sand. The property owner had zero access to his property from the street and hired a barge with a crane to set a 30' pine tree on the property on the water side. Stanchions - $3500, tree/soil/installers - $4000, barge with crane - $28K!!!!! Add permitting and other details and this guy was into a TREE for 40K.

a fool and his money .....


----------



## gorman (Oct 11, 2020)

capetrees said:


> Money seems to be no object for some, whatsoever.
> 
> I was getting some steel for a project of my own and speaking with the guy that owns the welding shop. He told me he had to make brackets to hold up a tree that was being transported to a property and had no place for tie downs or wire bracing, had to be steel stanchions because it was all beach sand. The property owner had zero access to his property from the street and hired a barge with a crane to set a 30' pine tree on the property on the water side. Stanchions - $3500, tree/soil/installers - $4000, barge with crane - $28K!!!!! Add permitting and other details and this guy was into a TREE for 40K.
> 
> a fool and his money .....



I’d walk away from that job.


----------



## capetrees (Oct 11, 2020)

gorman said:


> I’d walk away from that job.


I'd be scared too but I'll bet everyone required the owner paid up front considering no guarantee on the tree living. 

Some of the people have no limit on what they spend. I've tried to raise my regular pricing if I don't want a job (too much hassle, no way to get to it fast enough etc.) but they say "ok, when can you start?"

The down side of it is when you do get someone to say no based on what they think is a high price and they tell everyone on social media you tried to screw them.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 12, 2020)

I was doing some rough calculations and we target $160/day profit per crewman. An $11000 profit day would require a 68 person crew (and the corresponding amount of work).


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 12, 2020)

Think difference is your talking logging crew and he is tree service. Friend that owns a tree removal service, removes tree clean up and stump grinding is crazy busy this year, giving prices for tree removal high prices, hoping they will pass and they reply, when can you do it? He has been doing it for over 35 years and cannot believe how services give a bid and then never show up, has seen it before, but getting worse.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 12, 2020)

BC WetCoast said:


> I was doing some rough calculations and we target $160/day profit per crewman. An $11000 profit day would require a 68 person crew (and the corresponding amount of work).


Tree Service could make that much with 15 men but 3 crews.


----------



## Erwin (Oct 14, 2020)

me and a super ground guy who has been with me for over 10 years, I can pocket 1500 to 2000 an 8-hour day. 2400-3000 is not rare and feels great! 100% climbing, 12" or 6" bandit chipper and 60 hp stumper. don't remember when it was last time I used my bucket truck.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 15, 2020)

Duce said:


> Think difference is your talking logging crew and he is tree service. Friend that owns a tree removal service, removes tree clean up and stump grinding is crazy busy this year, giving prices for tree removal high prices, hoping they will pass and they reply, when can you do it? He has been doing it for over 35 years and cannot believe how services give a bid and then never show up, has seen it before, but getting worse.


We're a tree service.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 16, 2020)

I think this topic is usually posted by a narrow minded thinking poster that thinks we are all in the same boat. That's ok, but we are all different and in different economic regions and the difference in services we provide, so responses are gonna reflect our business and not to be compared across the board. I do like to read the posts, it proves what I said. For example, how many of you have 18 climbers, 15 ground guys, 10 bucket trucks, 6 stump grinders, 12 chip trucks, loaders, skid steers, etc,,,and do not do residential,,,,?, So we are all different. So that is why I would not post an answer to "Most profit in a day", . If I did it would not fit in with the majority of the question and answers it was directed at,, and you would not believe me,, , But on the other hand,, It was a beautiful Day!
Jeff,


----------



## miko0618 (Oct 16, 2020)

Talking money is always a bs topic. I average $1200 a day after labor, comp, fuel and insurance. I pay about $3000-$10,000 a month in loans and expenses. So after its all said and done I do pretty well. I raise my prices annually and try to be competitive on the mid to upper level. I sometimes under bid stuff like norway spruce and large trims [emoji849]. And sometimes i feel a little guilty making $500 for grinding a stump in a half hour. It all comes out in the wash. What i am proud of is being the most safety oriented crew in town. Treating people and my employees the best. Being professional every step of the way. I am no question the best technical climber i have personally ever met. We are the crew to call for technical removals. Complex rigging and felling is our thing. Chasing money leaves me unsatisfied with my life. I prefer to enjoy my days and be proud. I still get excited to get new gear and go on estimates. Still get excited to climb or go in the bucket. Some days i like to lay in the grass for a few minutes and just enjoy the moment. I started my tree service with no money, no credit, no help. Just invested in myself and worked hard. So i would say i make a fortune every day [emoji3577]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BraschBros (Dec 13, 2020)

I’m a small operation, just by myself most days and call in some help from time to time when I need it. I plan on expanding and hiring full timers this upcoming year. I have a 115 hp Morbark and I do all the climbing and cutting. Best week I had this year was three and a half days, (Wednesday -Saturday) after a big storm, me and one worker cleared $7200 in 34 hours or something like that. All storm work and took down a few that were badly damaged. I own all my equipment right now so those 3.5 days I took $6000+ in profit. An average 8 hour day for me with one worker is about $1000-1500 gross.


----------



## mike515 (Dec 20, 2020)

To the guys who do line clearance.....what are you guys charging for a 2 man crew with a forestry body bucket truck and chipper?


----------



## millbilly (Dec 30, 2020)

46 years in the business and I can't even tie these guys shoes. And you BraschBro are the king.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Dec 30, 2020)

tree MDS said:


> One of these but with a bypass tree style grapple. This one is a 25’ body, mine will be 20’ with a one piece chip top that’s removable with the loader. Hopefully be here within a week or so. The MDS is almost excited. He’s tired though, this one kicked his ass.
> View attachment 860236
> 
> View attachment 860234
> ...


I got the mini-me version of that.  mostly for our own firewood use as we don't do tree service work but we do on-call work to haul away cleanup for tree service companies. $80/hr from the time I leave the driveway and back home. That's about all the market can bear here.


----------



## BraschBros (Dec 30, 2020)

millbilly said:


> 46 years in the business and I can't even tie these guys shoes. And you BraschBro are the king.


Lol thank you for saying that! Most of these guys on here blow me out of the water! I know they have bigger crews but still some of those numbers blow my mind!


----------



## kelseyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

i like 1100$ a day Midwest prices. (Not climbing prices)
i was paid 900 (contracted) for a pretty close quarters drop once.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 8, 2021)

Guy called and wanted the lot cleared somewhat, maybe half the lot, around 30 trees and a bunch of lower brush. I don't normally do that type of work so I was a bit hesitant on how to price it. He blurted out 10K?  I jumped back and said no. He said 5K? I himmed and hawwed a bit and he said ok, between 5-10K? I agreed and got the job. Came in around 6 after 2 days and a lot of chipping and brushing.

probably one of my better jobs pricewise.


----------

